# Verletzungsrisiko BMX



## Granny (29. September 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich fahre seit vielen Jahren Mountainbike und sehr gerne auch technisch abwärts, allerdings nichts, wo beide Räder die Erde verlassen (d.h. keine Drops, Sprünge oder so). Mein Junior ist aktuell 5 Jahre und fährt schon fleißig mit mir und ich würde mir wünschen, dass er mal eine bessere Fahrtechnik hat als sein Papa (sprich auch mal einen Bunny-Hop und Manual kann). 

Wir sind in der komfortablen Situation dass wir quasi direkt nebenan einen BMX Verein haben. Allerdings habe ich Bedenken bezüglich des Verletzungsrisikos. Ist BMX-Race gefährlicher als "normales" abfahrsorientiertes Mountainbiken? Ich meine jetzt nicht Hautabschürfungen oder Prellungen oder im schlimmsten Fall mal nen gebrochenen Arm. Das bleibt bestimmt nicht aus. Aber kommt es auch zu wirklich schweren Verletzungen wie Kopfverletzungen oder im schlimmsten Fall Wirbelsäulenverletzungen? Falls ja, ist das Risiko so wie beim "normalen" Enduro-Biken oder höher?

Mir fehlt da irgendwie die Einschätzung und ich könnte mir es natürlich nie verzeihen, wenn ich ihn zu dem Sport gebracht habe und dann passiert tatsächlich was schlimmes. Mir ist schon klar dass man auch beim Mountainbiken blöd stürzen und querschnittsgelähmt sein kann. Aber das Risiko erscheint mir dort sehr sehr gering und mich würde eure Einschätzung interessieren, ob das beim BMX-Fahren ähnlich ist oder doch deutlich risikanter (weil man ja auch direkt gegen andere fährt).

Vielen Dank schonmal und viele Grüße

Marc


----------



## seblubb (4. Oktober 2019)

Eventuell gibt es im Kinderbike Unterforum bessere Resonanz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (4. Oktober 2019)

Nichts muß, aber alles kann.


----------



## kamikaze68 (4. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, wie schon gesagt - alles kann nichts muss. Schach spielen ist sicherlich entspannter...
 Ich kann aber aus eigener Erfahrung berichten. Mittlerweile bin ich 50 und sehr froh, dass ich damals mit 11 Jahren mein erstes BMX Bike fahren konnte. Nach 2 Monaten war das billige Teil aber Schrott, sodass meine Ersparnisse und eine gnädige Spende der Tante für ein stabiles Bike, eine Redline MXII, die ich immer noch besitze, ausgegeben wurden. Die Rennen, die damals bei Schauff in Remagen gefahren wurden waren ein absolutes Highlight, auch, wenn ich nicht schnell war. Wie ich heute MTB fahre liegt aus der Erfahrung in der Jugend. Selbst nach 15 Jahren Pause konnte ich das Gelernte im Alter von 30 Jahren noch abrufen. Den Bunny-Hop verlernt man nicht. Ich habe Freunde mit kleinen Kindern in Deinem Alter, die BMX Race fahren. Von dort höre ich nur positives. Ich würde meinem Sprössling das Bike kaufen


----------



## --- (5. Oktober 2019)

Schau dir auf YT mal ein paar Videos von BMX-Rennen an. Danach sollten deine Fragen eigentlich alle beantwortet sein. Der größte Unterschied zu DH ist das man nicht allein auf der Strecke ist sondern direkt und aktiv gegen die anderen Fahrer fighten muß. Da gehts schon ordentlich zur Sache. Und ja, es gibt dort natürlich auch krasse Verletzungen.


----------



## Granny (5. Oktober 2019)

Ich glaub auch dass durch das Fahren gegeneinander schonmal mehr passiert. Und auch die Sprünge sind ja prinzipiell riskant.

Am liebsten wäre es mir, der Sohnemann macht das ein paar Jahre und hört dann damit auf. Eine saubere Fahrtechnik hätte er dann drauf und am Anfang bei den Kleinen geht es bestimmt noch nicht so hart zur Sache und es passiert noch nicht so viel.

Ich befürchte aber, dass er dann dabeibleiben will, wenn es ihm einmal Spaß macht. Und das Risiko wird dann bestimmt größer.

Am besten fände ich wenn er Bike-Trial macht. Aber so einen Verein gibt es hier nicht...


----------

